# Smok Magneto II V2 - We have stock!



## SlinX (2/12/14)

Hey all! 

Just to give you a head ups, if you are looking for a Smok Magneto V2 telescopic Mod, we have 2 in stock! R599.00 incl VAT. The stock in SA seems to be a bit low at the moment. 

www.facebook.com/northcliffvapeking


----------

